

Should you be a platform developer? - TechHike1
http://www.techhike.net/2011-10-04-should-you-be-a-platform-developer.html

======
gexla
Quote pulled from the article...

> Swallow your pride and start learning a platform. There are a ton of
> opportunities right now for platform work, that work is not going to end any
> time soon and you might as well take the plunge sooner than later. There
> will be some limitations but in return you will get some opportunities that
> were not possible before

This is a great point. A lot of people here ask how to get into freelancing
doing Ruby or Python work, but there are a lot of opportunities for platform
work. This is especially true in the PHP world with Wordpress, Magento,
Drupal, etc. I believe these ecosystems are much easier to target than general
application development because they attract paying clients who can better
grasp what a platform will do for them as opposed to a programming language or
framework.

~~~
TechHike1
Thanks. I don't have much experience on the PHP side but I think the issue
would be similar. Essentially we are all moving up the stack and we need to
adapt which is difficult :/

